# Import NFS d'un serveur Linux/Mandrake



## citron (12 Octobre 2001)

Hello!

J'ai jusqu'à ce jour fais plusieur essai d'importation de répetoires partagés par NFS. Ca fonctionne sur plusieurs serveurs entre autres Solaris, alors que sur des serveur Linux avec la dernière mouture de Mandrake rien ne va plus. 

mount -t nfs -v monserveur:/repertoire/ /noeud/

me retourne

mount: statfs /ulima: Protocol not supported

Y a-t-il une solution sur la config du serveur ou sur le client MacOSX.1 ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

Verifis la version de NFS du serveur, ca peut venir de la. Je n'ai pas de Mandrake sous la main (euh, mandrake de toute facon c'est base de tres pres sur redhat)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2001)

essaye avec mount_nfs
il me semble avoir lu qu'il choisit tout seul le
bon type "NFS2 ou NFS3" en fonction du serveur...


----------



## citron (23 Octobre 2001)

Avec la commande mount_nfs, je n'ai pas le message d'erreur (il n'y a pas de mode verbose pour cette commande!). Mais par contre si je clique sur le lien qu'il me crée dans le finder j'ai le message suivant: "L'alias "ulima" n'a pu être ouvert car l'original est introuvable"

Si je fait un umount de mon point de montage j'ai le message suivant: "umount: /ulima: not currently mounted".

C'est en fait ce qui se passe également avec la commande mount -nfs.

J'ai verifié la version du srveur et c'est du NFS3. Qui est à priori la version par défault utilisée par OSX.

Je suis vraiment largé!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

si il a pas de verbose, tu peux toujours lire les messages de la console...

euh, je l'ai deja dis je crois, mais essayes avec NFSManager, il y a souvent beaucoup d'options a passer qu'on connais pas forcement


----------

